# Tattoos --



## Boss Mare (Aug 28, 2006)

I know many of you all have tattoos, but how many of you have horse related ones and are you willing to post pictures? I am just curious to see how many of us horse addicts have actually gotten them inked on us...

I am a fan of tattoos and piercings (I have both), I had "Fantasy" tattooed on the back of my neck in honor of my first foal born here. I loved it, but I wanted something that had more of a statement. Since the lettering was small I had it covered up with a rearing black horse with shading.. It reminds me so much more of my Fantasy baby, more so than just the name.

I'll have to get someone to take pictures for me so I can post them since it's not exactly in an easy spot to get a picture of yourself.




I already have another tattoo in the making and this one will be linked horseshoes.



:


----------



## keeperofthehorses (Aug 28, 2006)

Oh, I like the linked horse-shoes idea.

There is supposedly a heiroglyph for the "Keeper Of The Horses". I've been looking for it for years, but have not yet found it. Once I do though, that will be my next tat, just not sure yet where it will go yet, probably ankle.


----------



## kaykay (Aug 28, 2006)

i am getting ready to get my first and probably only tatoo lol. hubby thinks ive lost it. Im hoping to get it done before nationals. its going to look like this without the baxters painted pasture


----------



## CharmedMinis (Aug 28, 2006)

Here are my horsey ones..............

This one is on my upper back right in the middle right below the bottom of my neck. Got it in 2002 I think.






This was my very first tattoo, got it when I was 15 (Mom went with me). My old gelding Barney that died in 03', his registered name was Legend, like the movie. So I got a unicorn with his facial marking, a crescent moon. It's not blurry in person, it's extremely detailed.........but it's a little hard to take a picture of your own ummm........buttock



:






This one is on top of my right foot. Again, it's not blurry, the horseshoe actually has detailed nail holes.






This one is on the outside of my left leg right above my ankle bone. Again it's extremely detailed, including brown strands of mane and a purple outline.






And this is my newest, I got it in October of 2004. It's above my right breast. On the same day, my best friend Erika got the same tattoo on her right calf.






I have 2 more that aren't horse related. An Aries symbol, and a gecko. I might get one more someday but I don't know.


----------



## Lisa (Aug 28, 2006)

Those are awesome tats!

Charmed- Could you post a pic of your aries tat? I'm getting my glyph done and am interested to see how you did yours.


----------



## Casnos Minis (Aug 28, 2006)

[SIZE=18pt]I got my first tattoo on the day my first foal was still born. It is in memory of my aunt and it's a flower. I'm getting a foal with a halo in memory of my first and only foal that will be born at my farm.[/SIZE]

Christy


----------



## Matt73 (Aug 28, 2006)

I have a horseshoe on my left shoulder blade! I got it when I was around 19 (I'm 32 now).


----------



## Jill (Aug 28, 2006)

No, none for me but I think your alls are neat. I am sitting here thinking that if I had gotten one done right after high school in a specific spot or two, I coulda grown it from a mini into a full size horse :no:



:



:


----------



## Ferrah (Aug 28, 2006)

How badly does it hurt to get a tattoo? What is the pain comparable to?

I was thinking of getting a horse related tattoo after I return from farrier school.


----------



## Casnos Minis (Aug 28, 2006)

[SIZE=18pt]Everyone told me it hurt, but I didn't think it did. It felt like bee stings. It actually wasn't bad at all.[/SIZE]


----------



## kaykay (Aug 28, 2006)

Jill im laughing so hard!!!


----------



## woodnldy (Aug 28, 2006)

Jill I am afraid I was thinking the same thing.. Those are all so pretty ,I just never had the nerve to have one done.



:


----------



## Boss Mare (Aug 28, 2006)

I LOVE getting tattooed, the feeling almost puts me to sleep. The best way I can explain it is it feels like someone is writing on you with a sharp pencil. I think the pain is overated. The only part that's even somewhat hard for me to get used to with both tattoos I've gotten was the vibration of the tattoo gun. Especially since they were on the back of my neck I could feel the vibration travel into my throat and rattle in my lungs, but that subsided pretty quick.... I'd love to get a full back piece one day and sit through the whole thing at one time... once I have the extra cash and decide EXACTLY what I want.






:


----------



## Shannon_c21 (Aug 28, 2006)

well here is mine. I love it and can't wait to get more. I am in the proces of drawing up my nezt one which will flow down my rib cage(OW) I need to work up teh courage for that one! Everyonw that ever meets me can't beleive that I am tattooed but its an art form I love.






Shannon


----------



## Leeana (Aug 28, 2006)

I wanted to get my zodiac sign on my ankle over the summer but never went in. Been thinking about it and i want to get a horse related one somewhere after i graduate. I'd like to get a simple black detail of a horse rearing on my ankle when i gather up some extra cash.

I remember meeting someone who had a ring like tatoo on there finger that was tinytiny horses nose-to-tail that went around her finger like a ring. You had to get up close to see the horses. I'd like to get one of these but on my toe or something, lol. Prob wouldnt be to expensive either, its small!


----------



## Reble (Aug 28, 2006)

Hubby got this on his arm 7 years ago with my name



:

We been together 30 years now.


----------



## Krickette (Aug 29, 2006)

Shannon_c21 said:


> well here is mine. I love it and can't wait to get more. I am in the proces of drawing up my nezt one which will flow down my rib cage(OW) I need to work up teh courage for that one! Everyonw that ever meets me can't beleive that I am tattooed but its an art form I love.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG...that is too beautiful! My best friend just got 2 done, she's about to get a third. She has the japanese character for "dangerous" on her left lowerback, then a bright pink hibiscus in the center and is about to get the word "little sister" in japanese on the right. She wanted to get a horse but couldn't decide on a pretty one. If I show her yours she'd be so jealous!!!


----------



## stormo41 (Aug 30, 2006)

The horse in the front will be made to look like my first horse. and the horse in the back after much thought will be made to look like my dream horse (min black roan pinto, with high stockings and a bald face, Clyd



). My First horse was a miniature Palomino. When the time comes I'm going to ask the Artist to play with the image a bit. I also want some words under it "Our Greatest Glory is not in never falling, but in rising when we do."

This will mean a lot to me, having my first horse on it and all. It also reminds me of the pecies smybol witch is mine



: And the qoute is something that helped me through a lot after I sold my horse (I really did not want to but it was for the best.) It will be between my shoulder blades, any horse that i get I will have put on my back after that.

I also want gold fish on my feet making my birth sign, one fishy on each foot. And me and best friend have agreed to get a pin up girl together.

-Vanessa


----------



## RJRMINIS (Aug 30, 2006)

Hubby has two awesome horse tattoo's I will try and get pics..........they where coverups to other tattoo's he had and they are AWESOME! One is a horse head with feathers in it's mane and the other is a horse and eagle the eagle is blended in with the horse, it is pretty neat! I will try to get pics, or find the original that it came from.

I have two tattoo's one is a red and purple roses on my right thigh with vines around them and the other is a tiger laying down on my ankle............I really want a horse tattoo also, but not sure if I want anymore.

The thigh tattoo was my first, and I love it, it didn't hurt as bad as I thought(probably becasue there is padding on your thighs!LOL)

But the ankle one OWWWWWWWWW.......I am boney with no meet on my ankles so that one hurt!!!!!!!


----------



## minisch (Aug 30, 2006)

Probably the only one I wouldn't get grossed out at is a horse one. Sorry, I hate tattoos, especially on girls.... call me an old fart.... I am


----------



## dmkrieg (Aug 30, 2006)

I almost got one of my black stallion. I absolutely adore him. I actually went down and had an artist draw it out and then do a scetch on me so I could decide if I liked it or not. Here is my problem I am almost 37 years old and my children keep making fun of me for it. Sometimes I think I am too old to be marking up my body now and then other times I think I really want to do it, but I am chicken, ya know pain and all. hahahah


----------



## Marylou (Aug 31, 2006)

:saludando: Guess I'm in the minority but I hate tattoos. So does Hubby, thank goodness. Both my daughter-in-laws have them as does one son. The other hates them like we do. I feel if you want to decorate your body wear jewelry or temporary tattoos. Its your body though so if you like them go for it.




:


----------



## Sonya (Aug 31, 2006)

I've got a tribal drum horse head on my ankle, but no pics, I'll try to get some next week, I left my camera up north at our camp. I also have 2 others, but they aren't horse related....one is on my other ankle...a fish (the cartoon one from my magoo) and the other is on the small of my back....a butterfly with scrolling around it....getting another this winter...a dragonfly on my shoulder and maybe even an arm band of tribal.


----------



## Denise (Aug 31, 2006)

Would love to see more pics. I've got 2 and am looking to add another one. The 2 I have are not horse related at all. Am looking to have a unicorn put on my shoulder blade-anybody got any pics of some unicorns they could post?


----------



## lilbitcrazy (Aug 31, 2006)

I have 3 horse ones and a wolf tatoo one horse head on my left hand , one that gives my nick name on my right arm , and one that names my 4 boys , with a horses head an a star in the middle of it all, the wolf is my totem and its on my right shoulder....


----------



## chevycouple (Sep 1, 2006)

I have one tat but it's not horse related. I have a painting of one of my horses that I would like done on my calf. It's going to cover one whole calf. I love tat's but my husband doesn't care for them and can't see spending the money for one LOL!!! I was going to get a barrel racing tat but interests change so I'm going to get one of my horse like I stated earlier. Then I'm gonna get a cross tat on the back of my neck and then I'm going to add to the gemini sign that I already have to include my kids signs also.


----------



## sparkle (Sep 1, 2006)

dmkrieg said:


> I almost got one of my black stallion. I absolutely adore him. I actually went down and had an artist draw it out and then do a scetch on me so I could decide if I liked it or not. Here is my problem I am almost 37 years old and my children keep making fun of me for it. Sometimes I think I am too old to be marking up my body now and then other times I think I really want to do it, but I am chicken, ya know pain and all. hahahah


Ok...tell me if this makes you feel better....

I am 32. My mom is 55.

We both go away on separate vacations.

We come home within days of each other (@ Aug 10th)

THIS MORNING....

she's wearing capris...I look down...there was a tatoo on her ankle.

I ask, "mom, who were you playing with tattoo's with?" (I have kids....she has step grandkids....)

and she just looked at me and had this HUGE grin.... :bgrin :bgrin :bgrin ....and said NOTHING!

IT's REAL??? :new_shocked: :new_shocked: :new_shocked:

OMG!!

It's a red heart with little squiggles on each side.

Her answer...."well you know I like hearts".....uhhhhhh???? No, I didn't know you liked them enough to tattoo them on your body!!

Apparantly my own MOTHER can skip off on vacation and get a tattoo....



: ....it's like I have a teenager on my hands! She didn't even tell me!!!



:

Never in a million years did I EVER think my MOTHER would get one before me!!

and this might make you feel even better....

my husband is 38, his mom is 62-ish.

a couple years ago, she goes to visit her youngest son.

there was some kind of "dare" involved...

now they both have tattoos.

He has a Miles Davis silhouette on his arm.

She has a rose on her BREAST!

(MY mother in law!!.....she's a retired school teacher and the most organized anal woman I know!!)

My husband was just mortified! He gets the heeby jeebies any time she goes to show anyone her tattoo. He has to leave the room! lol :lol:

I don't have any right now. Partly cuz I have a slight needle phobia, partly cuz I couldn't really decide 100%. I keep telling myself if I could deliver 3 babies (not at once! lol) with out any drugs...I've got to be able to handle the tattoo!

Oddly enough, Mary Lou....you have the one that I've kept on my computer for AGES!! Hmmmmm.



:


----------



## Dontworrybeappy (Sep 11, 2006)

Ok, finally got decent photos of my tatts - not horse related, though!

First the froggy on my left shoulder (front) - when I had my wrist surgery, the nurses said "oh, we're going to have to take that of!" - I said, "How will you do that?"

Then they said OH! it's a REAL tattoo! They said they thought it was too cute and thought it was a temporary!






Then there's this one - it's a rare seahorse relative called a "leafy seadragon" - I love to visit them at the Long Beach Aquarium - they are just so majestic and cool - they are my "muse" and, I guess, some kind of totem for me. This is about 4 hours work (inside right calf) and there's a bit more to do still, but I think it's pretty cool!






PS: Got the first one at about age 39 and the SeaDragon last yeat (age 46)!


----------



## Denise (Sep 11, 2006)

That frog is adorable! I really like that one.


----------



## runamuk (Sep 11, 2006)

Boss Mare said:


> I know many of you all have tattoos, but how many of you have horse related ones and are you willing to post pictures? I am just curious to see how many of us horse addicts have actually gotten them inked on us...
> 
> I am a fan of tattoos and piercings (I have both), I had "Fantasy" tattooed on the back of my neck in honor of my first foal born here. I loved it, but I wanted something that had more of a statement. Since the lettering was small I had it covered up with a rearing black horse with shading.. It reminds me so much more of my Fantasy baby, more so than just the name.
> 
> ...


My first tattoo my 30th b-day present to myself is a celtic knot of two horses



: they are one of my 3 totems....the other is my celtic knot of 2 ravens.......all that is left is my bear



:


----------



## Boss Mare (Sep 12, 2006)

Well, I spent last week and this week getting more tattoos..... Here's two:


----------



## The Dynamic Duo (Sep 12, 2006)

I am thinking about getting one for my Jr.High Graduation. I have NO ABSOLUTE clue what I would get. I was wondering how much do they usally cost?


----------



## penny (Sep 12, 2006)

dmkrieg said:


> I almost got one of my black stallion. I absolutely adore him. I actually went down and had an artist draw it out and then do a scetch on me so I could decide if I liked it or not. Here is my problem I am almost 37 years old and my children keep making fun of me for it. Sometimes I think I am too old to be marking up my body now and then other times I think I really want to do it, but I am chicken, ya know pain and all. hahahah


You're NEVER too old for a tattoo...I got mine when I turned 50!!!!! It's a ladybug on the top of my ear....I get alot of compliments on it...Never have I regreted it..... I say GO FOR IT if it makes YOU happy!!!!!!


----------



## Shannon_c21 (Sep 12, 2006)

well a good artist usually costs between $125-$200 an hour for custom work and flash can depend on how much color and size it is. The Dynamic Duo just wondering how old you are?

Shannon


----------



## Warpony (Sep 14, 2006)

I have one tattoo, not horse related (It has barbed wire in it, so it wouldn't be safe for a horse to be in there, hehe). Actually it is just outlined right now, I need to get around to having it coloured. It is a wrist cuff, I may have a picture of the artwork for it somewhere... lemme look right quick...

AHA!!! found it!






It has a lot of personal meaning to me, and was drawn and outlined by a very dear friend.

I used to draw artwork for tattoo shops and was training to be a tattooist before carpal tunnel syndrome, cubital tunnel syndrome, and tendonitis of the elbow wrist and hand ended that for me. I have a picture or two of designs I drew that people had tattooed on them.

I do have two designs I drew a while ago that I would like to have on my shoulder blades, with the horses faces facing each other... (checking to see if I have them online or not...)

Ah, here they are, I'll just link them because they are kinda big:

Fire horse

Water horse

I doubt I will ever get the nerve to actually get those done, though. I'm a pansy when it comes to my back.

I do think someday i may get this fiesty Pony design tattooed on my upper arm, with the pony standing on a Celtic Knotwork arm band. The Purple Pony is a play on my name and every one says that design reflects my personality (fiesty and full of mischief, hehehe).






I'd also eventually like to have a cuff on my right wrist, with a different design from the one on my left but about as wide. I feel lop sided right now. I want that to have something horse related in it, I just haven't decided what as of yet.

I have several horse related designs I have drawn, back when I was still able. I've run into complete strangers on two occasions who had tattoos from designs I'd drawn and let me tell you that is a rush for an artist to see something they have drawn actually tattooed on someone else.


----------



## The Dynamic Duo (Sep 14, 2006)

I am 14 Shannon and my mom said that she would let me get one for my 15thh b day cause thats when she got hers.


----------



## TinyMiteVillage (Sep 15, 2006)

I have three tattoo's. One is on my right chest just above my breast and it is a cowboy on a rock ledge with the sunset in the background.

My second on is a star of life on my right ankle. I am a paramedic so that is what that is for........

My third on is on my left calf and it says EARLSGIRl and it is in my handwriting......the tattoo guy copied what I wrote then put it on my and tattooed it on. It is cool. I have been with my husband for 20 yrs.

He has one on his left upper arm of a upside down horse shoe with flowers and a banner weaving thru with my name on it........


----------



## BFS_Simon_Says (Dec 16, 2006)

The horse one is my 4th tattoo, I got it in March of 2004. Basically takes up all the space on my upper back

The other one is my newest, took 14 hours to complete(3 sittings) definitly the most painful


----------



## Hosscrazy (Dec 16, 2006)

BFSSimonSays - your horse sketch is beautiful!!!



:

Liz R.


----------



## Sonya (Dec 16, 2006)

Wow -this post is old, but since it's come up again, I will post my drum horse since I said I would and never did...some of you may have seen it already in other tattoo posts, but here it is again:

it's a little fuzzy because I need a new camera and it's hard to take it on your own ankle and get a good pic:


----------



## NyborFarm (Dec 17, 2006)

Ok, I have a question. About how long would it take for a small (maybe about 1" by 1") on an ankel that a black silliuette horse with a a pink (breast cancer) and blue (ovarian cancer, I think that's the color) ribbon around it? Im think that's going to be my brithday present to myself.


----------



## Sonya (Dec 17, 2006)

> Ok, I have a question. About how long would it take for a small (maybe about 1" by 1") on an ankel that a black silliuette horse with a a pink (breast cancer) and blue (ovarian cancer, I think that's the color) ribbon around it? Im think that's going to be my brithday present to mys


that small wouldn't take long at all...mine below only took about 20mins and it is about 3" X 3"...you might want to go a little bigger than 1x1, even mine at 3x3 is hard to tell what it is (especially in that crappy picture, don't know why it's so fuzzy).

I think it's a great idea for you to get a tattoo to signify your overcoming and conquering/surving cancer. Koodos to you!


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Dec 17, 2006)

Charmed Minis - Nice tattoo. I guess this means you like my logo. :lol: I never thought of getting it as a tattoo, maybe I will now.




:






Charmed Mini's tattoo.






My logo.

I do have a horse tattoo on my left shoulder, I will try and get a picture of it and post it.


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Dec 17, 2006)

hey this is a great thread, glad it came back up because was not a member when it first was posted.

i have 4 tattoos, the first three standard - a butterfly on my shoulder, a rose on my hip and a hummingbird on my ankle. for those of you who want to know if it hurts, YES it does. but i always thought of it as being like labor pain - when it's done, it's done, and you have something to show for it. i have also been told that the farther away from your head and the more flesh, the less it hurts. i can testify that more flesh is more important, because the one on my ankle hurt more than the one on my hip.

here is my 4th and only horsey tattoo, it is right over my heart. it is a REAL horseshoe, from my REAL horse, we took it to the studio and the guy put it on his machine and made a pattern with it. so it's one-of-a-kind.






someday i would like to get one across my lower back, of a bunch of little horses running, or maybe one with a long flowing tail... someday when i find the perfect picture, lost some weight and have the extra money!

now i have to show you my husband's tattoo. he has two, the little one i really love, it's a USDA choice symbol like you find on packages of beef at the store, on his calf. the only other one is a half shirt. when he first told me about his tattoo, before i sawit, he told me he had a koi on his back. i thought "what a nerd" but then he explained that the koi is to the Japanese what the horse is to the American Indian, and it made more sense. and then when i saw it, well, no nerd could go through that! he has had additions done over the years but the original koi was done traditional Japanese style, with a bamboo stick splintered on the end and a stone hammer. and OMG i'll bet that hurt way worse than what we all have had!!! so here it is:


----------



## FoRebel (Dec 17, 2006)

I have 3 tattoos... None are horses. I have my son's name on my right bicep, a celtic knot cross on my left bicep and a itty bitty heart on my bum. I would love to get another one of a horse or something like a hoof prints in the sand. Haven't gotten that far yet!


----------



## Ashley (Dec 17, 2006)

Yep you should get them.

I posted on this in the past but will agian. I have 8 tattoos. Several are horses. However all my peirceings are now gone. Took them out about a week ago and one is already closed up. Moven on from that stage in life.

Chances are they will not do a 1-1 tat. I am a bigger the better kind of girl so all of mine are good sized.

After a bit you dont feel the tatoo as it no longer hurts. My longest lasted just over 2 hours.


----------



## iluvwalkers (Dec 17, 2006)

I HAVE MOST OF MY BACK DONE, FLOWERS, A DRAGON FLY AND A FAIRY. THAT ONE HAS BEEN DONE OVER THE YEARS AND ROUGHLY 10 TO 12 HOURS TOTAL. I ALSO HAVE OTHERS BUT THE ONLY HORSEY ONE I HAVE IS A PINK HORSE SHOE ON MY NECK BEHIND AND A LITLE BELOW MY LEFT EAR. IT'S FUNNY I OWN A BUSSINESS AND TALK TO ALOT OF PEOPLE AND SOMETIMES PEOPLE WANT TO TALK ABOUT HOW GROSS TATOOS AND TRASHY THEY ARE. I GUESS BECAUSE THEY CAN'T SEE ANY OF MINE THEY ASSUME I DON'T HAVE ANY :lol: . I JUST SMILE AND NOD



: ! NIKKI


----------



## NyborFarm (Dec 17, 2006)

Sonya said:


> > Ok, I have a question. About how long would it take for a small (maybe about 1" by 1") on an ankel that a black silliuette horse with a a pink (breast cancer) and blue (ovarian cancer, I think that's the color) ribbon around it? Im think that's going to be my brithday present to mys
> 
> 
> that small wouldn't take long at all...mine below only took about 20mins and it is about 3" X 3"...you might want to go a little bigger than 1x1, even mine at 3x3 is hard to tell what it is (especially in that crappy picture, don't know why it's so fuzzy).
> ...



Thanks! ^_^ I havent had either myself, but I know people who have and who have a family history of both and are "at risk" so to say. And since it is a concern for most women I want to show that I support them. One of these years I want to host a breast cancer/ovarian cancer benefit horse show. But that's still years off.


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Dec 17, 2006)

that's funny nikki, when i got my very first tattoo my dad said to me, i thought only whores and sailors got tattoos. i just looked at him for a minute, and then i said "i guess that makes me a sailor". i could not believe he said that to me!! he got one himself when he was in the navy... but he doesn't like it and he's sorry he did it. i'm not sorry about any of mine!


----------



## Lewella (Dec 18, 2006)

Fun thread!

I have a non-horsey tatoo on the left side of my chest. We affectionately call it the dead rose - it is a red rose with a dagger stabbed through it. In the future I plan to get a horse related one on my right calf/ankle.


----------



## lovinarabs (Dec 18, 2006)

Love tattoos! My husband got me one for my 29th birthday. It is an Arabian horse head with stars and a crescent moon done in pink and purple on my ankle. I'll try to get the pic up for you all later. Then I went back a month later and had a teddy bear holding two pink roses (for my two daughters) done on my shoulder. I already have my third picked out. I want horse shoes over a heart on my foot. To go with the phrase about horses leaving hoofprints on your heart. I love them all and I am a big wuss when it comes to pain. If I can do it, anyone can!

I love Sonya's, cool and Shannon's too! That pony drawing is pretty neat too. When I went the first time I had such a hard time picking it out because all the horses he had in the studio looked so MEAN!


----------



## minimule (Dec 18, 2006)

I don't have a horse tatoo but this is one I found that I thought about doing a lower back tat. I also was going to modify it to be 2 mules instead of horses.



:


----------



## "City Slicker" (Dec 22, 2006)

I had this one started in Jan 2006, it's now Dec 2006 and 800.00 into it. It's the only one I have. If I wear a short sleeve shirt you can see just the hooves .

The first session of outline and arch way.........






4 th trip back and still the background is to be done.... can't wait till it's done.






I've sat a lot of hours in that chair to get this far ! It is one of a kind, I designed it on my PC and went to

tattoo shop to see if they could do it. the guy said he'd love to and thought it was a neat one! :bgrin


----------

